# reptile shops in hampshire



## gbt (Apr 12, 2009)

hi ya was just wondering if any one knows of any good reptiles shops in hampshire or surrounding areas that would be willing to give me some good information


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

Grange reptiles in Botley, woodhouse lane.
:2thumb:


----------



## jimbobs autos (Jan 24, 2009)

emsworth aquatics & reptiles, south coast exotics and southampton reptile centre there are all helpful with advise.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

southern aquatics in cadnam and poole, crap for animals but good for equipment


----------



## DaveAnscombe (Apr 20, 2009)

Mush said:


> southern aquatics in cadnam and poole, crap for animals but good for equipment


Man speaks truth......Everything is pretty cheap


----------



## Mikey P (Dec 23, 2005)

Southcoast Exotics..Cowplain, Portsmouth...

Lots of equipment and wide variety of species..

www.southcoastexotics.com


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Grange reptiles is superb. Best livestock going, fair prices on equiptment, top blokes that run it. You've just missed there open evening/Bar BQ!! last night.


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

grange reptiles, south coast exotics and soutern aquatics all give good advice and many will do good deals on anything u want. but got to reccomend grange aquatics as they are good ask carpet man on here as he has there number and everything:2thumb:


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

Surrey water gardens and reptile centre in Clandon Guildford, not really in Hants but is in surrounding area, excellent place


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

As a few other have said come down and see us at the grange!

:welcome:


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

South Coast Exotics is probably one of the best reptile shops in the country. easily the best ive visited in Hampshire. havent been to Grange Reptiles yet, thats on my list to visit.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Southampton Reptile Centre in Merryoak Soton is very good run by two nice blokes who are always willing to help if they can but this is only a very small shop nand hasnt been open very long.Their stock is very good though and prices are very good. 
Grange is also very good in Botley as previously stated and so is emsworth pet and aquatic. there is also Porton Reptile near Salisbury who have a nice range and reasonable prices. And lastly South Coast as already stated are very good as well.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

If you can get towards Bournemouth, there is Reptiles Plus (with a new store opening in Poole in the next few weeks also). Got some great deals on various retics at the moment...


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

i went to Grange Reptiles yesterday. not as well setup as South Coast Exotics, but a really nice selection of reptiles. all of them looked very healthy and were in nicely setup suitably sized enclosures (which sounds simple, but so many places dont even meet the basic requirements!). its a tough call to say which is better of the 2 shops, if you live near to either then youre very lucky! where i am in Basingstoke we have nothing within 20 mins drive that even passes as a proper reptile shop.

ive been to Emsworth and Porton as well. Porton has a pretty good range of reptiles, but sometimes they are in very unsuitable enclosures. 2 sub-adult CWD's were in what must have been 2x1x1 enclosures (1 in each) which is totally unsuitable, they were easily 18"+ in length. maybe they were in there temporarily though, so i dont make my judgements on what i saw on a 5 minute visit. Emsworth was packed with reptiles, but they were scattered around all over the place and some of the enclosures werent perfect. the staff didnt seem that knowledgeable, but again, its unfair for me to judge based on one busy weekend day. if i lived in that part of Hampshire though then it would be a no brainer between South Coast Exotics and Emsworth Reptiles. South Coast EVERY time.


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Jim2109 said:


> i went to Grange Reptiles yesterday. not as well setup as South Coast Exotics,
> 
> we are having an extention built so we are waiting till then to upgrade are whole set up :2thumb:


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

Alex M said:


> If you can get towards Bournemouth, there is Reptiles Plus (with a new store opening in Poole in the next few weeks also). Got some great deals on various retics at the moment...


Reptiles plus is opening in Poole ? Whereabouts please ? Thanks.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

lionfish said:


> Reptiles plus is opening in Poole ? Whereabouts please ? Thanks.


On the road between The George Pub/Dolphin Centre and Fleetsbridge roundabout. Should be open end of August, but will let you know when we have an exact date . We're incredibly busy at the moment and what with Hamm etc coming up, it's taking a little longer to finalise...Not long now though!


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

The grange in botly is by far the best reptile shop eva..there is a reptile evening every month,come dwn..the next 1 is on 25th august! x


----------

